
Red Dead,' 'Ocarina of Time' and the New Measure of a Classic - adrian_mrd
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/heat-vision/is-red-dead-redemption-2-better-ocarina-time-1157598
======
nhkssol
> Video games weren’t simply an alternate form of media, but the most bankable
> form of entertainment. 20 years later, and video game sales surpassing movie
> box office profits is no longer news.

Yet playing old video games is significantly harder than watching old movies.
Nintendo sells copies for a few years but then resigns their products to
memory. Imagine if The Shawshank Redemption had been abandoned by 2006 as
Ocarina of Time had.

